# What to do in Curacao



## irishween (Jun 5, 2012)

Heading to the Royal Sea Aquarium resort soon.  What are some things my family, DH, DD 9, and DS 12 shouldn't miss.  I would appreciate any input. We have never been to Curacao before.


----------



## Keep Traveling (Jun 8, 2012)

If you scuba five the dive with the dolphins is probably our favorite dive out of over 500 dives


----------



## LouiseG (Jun 8, 2012)

Lots of history on this island.  If you're there on the weekend, be sure to experience the floating market in Willemstad, visit the first Jewish temple in the  Western hemisphere  in Willemstad.  The Fort in Otrabund(? can't remember proprer spelling) has been renovated into a complete entertainment district with 2 stages and lots of dining and shops.  and of course the Queen Emma pontoon bridge is a must walk.  The Seaquarium itself is a very nice experience.  Curacao tourist board has a pretty good website where you can get all sorts of information.   My husband and I fell in love with Curacao years ago and just recently were able to return for the 1st time in over 20 yrs.  What a difference, but still  a wonderful place.  I hope you have a wonderful time.  Be sure to use plenty of sunscreen as you will be right by the equater.


----------

